# AEP Nice Weekend...



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Whenever my buddie and I go down to AEP it usally rains so when it rained off and on this weekend we just smiled and fished... It was a great weekend for fishing there this weekend. Caught alot of bass ranging from the 1lb to 3lbs. My friend also caught two catfish and a 30lb Snapper on a Mini storm crankbait.  We ended up with close to 45 LM, 25gills, 3 cats and a mean snapping turtle which I'm glad we werent in our tubes at the time. Here are some pics.























































My buddie also caught what I think was a Fish Ohio Crappie. He ended up catching 5 differant speices of fish and one turtle one the same lure. I'll probley never see that happen again.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey FishJunky nice fishing. What does AEP stand for and where is it at?


----------



## pgoose (Apr 18, 2004)

Great weekend. Had to be a blast!!!!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> Hey FishJunky nice fishing. What does AEP stand for and where is it at?


American Electric power. It is a very large reclaimed strip mine area.
AEP Recreation 

Never fished there but I deer and Turkey hunt fairly close in Wayne National


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice outing Fishjunky. I'm looking to head back down a little closer to fall. Or maybe a weekend when wife is out of town and it's a rainy weekend. The snapper probably added a little excitement, which would have been multiplied if you were in the tubes!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to see a post from there. Gonna be there the last weekend of the month Friday through Monday. Need the R&R.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Jerry, would you mind a little company sometime that weekend? Would love to meet up and fish all day with you on that Saturday maybe. I'll check the calender.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Doug, I talked to the son yesterday and he may come over also. It would be great to have a group there. Let's start now and pray for a little cooler weather. I'll let you know more as the time gets near.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks. I'll keep it open.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Let me know too. Hopefully we can share some info.  If ya don't mind another tag along....


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I may be able to make it down there saturday evening, if you guys don't mind a bit more company


you gonna camp doug? I'll find out my availabilty that week, I'm sure I'll need some R&R considering for 9 days before that my boss and one of my outside sales man are on vacation so I get all of their work ontop of mine and running the store!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Dave, I'm shooting for an all day Saturday fishing trip and then back home that night. I would be up there at first light and fish till dark. I'm anxious to fish the ponds again.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd love to get down there for an entire weekend but wouldn't make it down till saturday evening at the earliest


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

the the 29th-1st is that when were talkin about?...ill see what i can do ..its knox county fair week its hard to get off work due to others being off but ill try


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

I'm curious to which weekend you guys are talking about...I may be down there the weekend of July 30 - 31st.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

Are you allowed to take kick boats out in AEP?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean exactly by a kickboat, but I am sure it will work. We will probably be in campsite D around where we were a couple years ago. Tim, Doug and Dave know where it is. More information as the week goes on.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

For those of you guys going to down to AEP this weekend, would you mind if another guy tagged along? I just found out that I have the weekend free and its a little late for me to get one of my buddies to tag along. I do some float tube fishing and I think it would make my wife feel better if someone at least knew I died while I was down there. Let me know where you guys are camping and when you are going down.

Jeff


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Jerry, unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it again. Had some other plans come up and spending time with wife. I would rather make a trip down in fall when cooler most of day. We'll meet up another time down there.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

quess what Workin Again!!!!....i am going down the last week of september i have the whole week off and i am GOING...any comany would be great ...work out the details later on another post


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Tim, might take you up on that. The big boys should be feeding up for winter then. I'll have to make down on a day when I don't have class.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im heading down there this weekend, dont mind tag-alongs. all are welcome!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Gotta do this from work as the home computer is down right now. Last weekend was as great one early morning and later evening. Plastics worked best fished deep off of the rock walls. No wall mount this time but maybe by the time September rolls around and Tim picks a date, the big boys will be out to play. We stayed at D right across from the covered bridge. Great place except for the couple across the bridge who fought, yelled, cussed and probably threw things all in front of two small children. Just drowned them out with the generator.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

sgofish said:


> No wall mount this time but maybe by the time September rolls around and Tim picks a date, the big boys will be out to play.


No sure plan yet but lookin at Sept. 28th -Oct.1st would like to stay at campground N ill let you know the exact dates and such


----------

